# Muzzle build doc?



## paulharvey (Apr 3, 2019)

Any word on when the build doc for the muzzle will be available?


----------



## Dice1012 (Apr 3, 2019)

paulharvey said:


> Any word on when the build doc for the muzzle will be available?


Yeah that would be great.  I can probably figure it out,  but it is nice to have a reference.


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2019)

The only thing holding me back at this point is the drill template,  I need to get the sidechain input jack placement correct.


----------



## paulharvey (Apr 5, 2019)

Right on, yeah that's the thing I was questioning about it. I may just finish my builds without the key input anyway. Not really sure how useful it'll be for guitar rigs anyway.


----------



## raydomz (Apr 10, 2019)

paulharvey said:


> Right on, yeah that's the thing I was questioning about it. I may just finish my builds without the key input anyway. Not really sure how useful it'll be for guitar rigs anyway.


I am in the middle of building this one and after playing a Zuul, I would say the key input is essential if you are looking for (near) complete silence throughout the chain. It allows you to use your clean signal from the guitar to set the threshold as well as act as a gate in the loop. It made my Thrasher completely silent.


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2019)

Build docs are now available, sorry for the delay but I wanted to make absolutely certain the positioning of the sidechain jack was correct.

https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/muzzle/ 

FWIW, I know the sidechain input is definitely a plus for high gain rigs, but it's still an excellent gate even without it.


----------



## raydomz (Apr 10, 2019)

Robert said:


> Build docs are now available, sorry for the delay but I wanted to make absolutely certain the positioning of the sidechain jack was correct.
> 
> https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/muzzle/
> 
> FWIW, I know the sidechain input is definitely a plus for high gain rigs, but it's still an excellent gate even without it.


YESS!! Thank you!


----------



## Mothman (Apr 12, 2019)

The schematic in the build doc is nearly impossible to read, a little more resolution in the image will help for debug!


----------



## Robert (Apr 12, 2019)

Mothman said:


> The schematic in the build doc is nearly impossible to read, a little more resolution in the image will help for debug!



Ahh sorry about that, image compression destroyed it. 

Fixed.


----------



## Mothman (Apr 12, 2019)

Robert said:


> Ahh sorry about that, image compression destroyed it.
> 
> Fixed.


Thanks!


----------



## shawnwhale (Apr 13, 2019)

It looks like OA3 of the 4301 has a graphical error on the inputs. The pin numbers look right, for proper inverting-amp operation, but the inverting and noninverting symbols look swapped relative to the datasheet of the 4301. Is this correct?


----------



## Robert (Apr 14, 2019)

shawnwhale said:


> It looks like OA3 of the 4301 has a graphical error on the inputs. The pin numbers look right, for proper inverting-amp operation, but the inverting and noninverting symbols look swapped relative to the datasheet of the 4301. Is this correct?



Yep.   The schematic (and pinout) is correct, but the symbols are backwards on the graphic.   Nice catch.


----------

